# Monitor/Kabel defekt?



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen.
tja - mein pech. ich dachte nach dem OC wär meine gtx460 im eimer. (bin nur 50mhz hochgegangen, aber lief natürlich normal außer nach dem neustart)
hab kein signal übern monitor bekommen (samsung syncmaster P2250)

nun grad bei hwv angerufen, rechner ist tiptop. windows startet bei denen normal (klar bei mir auch außer das ich kein bild krieg)

nun - wie kann nach dem neustart mein monitor einfach so "abscheissen"?
gefallen usw. ist er nie - hab VGA & DVI versucht -> nichts. hab da immer ein Logo wo steht Analog Digital und immer wechseln dannach Check Signal Cable (rot grün blau) und drunter Analog.

ich werd gleich noch ein foto nachreichen - mein rechner müsste morgen da sein


----------



## Perry (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du verschiedene Kabel probiert hast, ist es recht wahrscheinlich das dein Monitor irgendwie ein Problem hat.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Denk ich auch.

Ich glaub kaum das dich die Supportleute von Hardwareversand.de anlügen.

Kannst du den Monitor an einem anderen PC testen?


----------



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

hab nur nen laptop mit vga ausgang.
ja lügen bestimmt nicht, denen glaube ich. aber mitm OC wirds wohl nix zutun haben? habe davor munter gezockt, filme geschaut und nur kurz neugestartet. gut - ich bestell eben ein neuen kabel und wenns wirklich am monitor liegt schick ich den zurück.
würd des gern bei hardwareversand bestellen (naja für die paar euro lohnt es sich ja nicht, deshalb bestell ich noch andere sachen die ich sowieso brauche mit)

das sind bestimmt die richtigen oder?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - DIGITUS Dual-Link DVI-D Kabel DB-229780 2m


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Das sollte passen.


----------



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

ok. aber ne frage noch:
die graka ist ja mitm standarttakt auf 800/1600/2000 (so ca.) bin nur bis 850 gegangen, getestet aber ich dachte mir sowieso ich brauchs net - also wieder standart. hab die kabel überprüft und kann an den steckern grad nix defektes sehen. könntet ihr mir vll sagen wieso sowas passieren kann?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Es müssen nicht zwingend die Stecker sein. Kann auch sein, das eine Ader des Kabels gerissen ist.


----------



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

schade -_- dann muss ich wohl wieder paar tage warten, bis ich den monitor habe. dann die nächste frage. hab den monitor ja schon seit 2 monaten (von hwv) kann ich den denn auch wieder zurück geben und den hier hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BenQ G2220HD kaufen? würde ich dann das geld zurück bekommen?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Auszug aus der Website von Hardwareversand.de



> Wir bieten Ihnen ...
> 28 Tage Rückgaberecht
> Ihnen steht ein zweiwöchiges Rückgaberecht gemäß § 356 BGB zu. Darüber hinaus gewährt Ihnen hardwareversand.de ein Rückgaberecht für weitere 14 Tage. Für diesen Zeitraum muss die Ware originalverpackt, vollständig und ungebraucht sein. Wir erstatten Ihnen den aktuellen Tagespreis, höchstens jedoch den Preis, zu dem Sie das Produkt erworben haben. Weitere Einzelheiten dazu finden Sie in unseren AGB´s hardwareversand.de - AGB fr Privatleute


----------



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

ok danke dir, schade, aber egal.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

Gerne doch 

Du weißst aber das das Produkt 2 Jahre Garantie hat? Falls es defekt ist, muss es vom Hersteller repariert oder ersetzt werden.


----------



## Rayza (26. Oktober 2010)

Jaap das weiß ich
Ja mein jetziges ist ja nicht schlecht. aber ich könnt ja auch ggf. das BenQ holen aber das passt schon (würd dann noch etwas geld sparen für eine Corsair F60)

naja VGA geht ja auch nicht..  jetzt heißt es warten 

EDIT:
o.O VGA geht doch. habs grad am laptop getestet und jo alles funtzt (auch mit den 2 bildschirmen zum fenster rüberschieben usw.  hoffl. wir doch das es mein kabel war


----------

